# Importing driving routes to a Garmin sat nav. Help required.



## James_G (Mar 6, 2009)

Yesterday I joined the Goodwood Road and Racing Club's regional drive, starting at RHS Wisley near Guildford and, via a circuitous route, ending up at Goodwood. It was a lot of fun. 

The night before I'd plotted the course in Google Maps, exported it as a GPX, uploaded it to Garmin Basecamp, created a route and then transferred it to my Garmin, a Nuvi 3490. 

When we were ready to leave I selected the route on the Garmin via the Trip Planner app but as soon as I was underway it started to try and route me on the shortest route to Goodwood, which was in the opposite direction to the direction of the route. 

I've looked online, but I am at a loss as to why it happened. I suspect something has gone wrong in Basecamp, but has anybody any experience they can share?


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Check the settings on your device, as it may try to change the route you’ve generated on your computer, ideally the settings should be similar on both machines for it to follow the route you intended


----------

